# Fat Wahoo



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

We left Destin pass around 8:00 headed to the Spur in hopes of finding some of the nice weed lines I've heard about lately. About 10 miles short of the Spur we found our spot. Blue water and lots of weeds. Only problem was the weeds were everywhere. Every few minutes we had to clean one of the lines. After a few hours of this we decided to pull up to one of the weed matts to catch a few Dolphin. While reeling in one of the Dolphins a wahoo crashes in to try and eat him. At this point I'm really excited and in a panic to try and rig something up to feed him. Only thing I am rigged for is Snapper fishing or lures for Marlin. I decided to catch a Dolphin and hook it up on a Marlin rig. I freespool the half dead Dolphin out and we all got to watch the Wahoo circle the bait then in a flash eat the bait. The fish eats everything but the part of the head with the hook. The second try with a dead dolphin gets the hookup. I couldn't believe the fish came back for seconds. He ate a dead Dolphin with a Marlin lure and 400lb mono leader. I've caught lots of Wahoos trolling but never like this. It was a really cool experience to watch the Wahoo eat. I will try to attach the video. Sorry about the foul language in the video we were very excited.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2S9jHTcq8o


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

I cant get the link to work


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

It's on youtube under Chris' Wahoo Destin. Here's a photo.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

here is a little help with your video, looks cool so far


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha ha I like the part where you just took the gaff from your friend... get it done! Cool way to catch a hoo for sure


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

How big? My buddy caught one close to 100 yesterday....


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the video! Awesome catch.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job! cool video...thanks for sharing...


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

great job, way to make a quick rig to catch dinner


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice, thats what you call enjoying the battle right there. Cool video


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Fender Bender for fixing the video. The fish was only 60lbs. I would have sworn he was going to be more like 75lbs. I think the scale was off.


----------



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

*You the man! Great jOB!*

You the man! 
:notworthy:

Great job! WAY TO PLAY HIM IN,,,,yea!!!!!!!!


----------

